# Did you watch the Uber safety videos?



## ColonyMark (Sep 26, 2019)

Have you seen the required Uber safety videos?


----------



## rideshareapphero (Mar 30, 2018)

You can't go online if you don't watch them.


----------



## SpinalCabbage (Feb 5, 2020)

Watched 'em.


----------



## Seamus (Jun 21, 2018)

rideshareapphero said:


> You can't go online if you don't watch *play *them.


FIFY


----------



## rideshareapphero (Mar 30, 2018)

Seamus said:


> FIFY


----------



## TobyD (Mar 14, 2021)

Those videos were great! They were made from other drivers just like me, so I can tell that Uber cares about me!


----------



## somedriverguy (Sep 6, 2016)

rideshareapphero said:


> You can't go online if you don't watch them.


They won't kick you off until June 1st according to the cover letter. I expect that even people who watched them will be locked out due to a "glitch" when the time comes.


----------



## FLKeys (Dec 27, 2018)

When did this start? Have not seen it yet, outside the videos they made us PLAY about 1.5-2 years ago or so.


----------



## somedriverguy (Sep 6, 2016)

FLKeys said:


> When did this start? Have not seen it yet, outside the videos they made us PLAY about 1.5-2 years ago or so.


Got the email/app.message about a week ago. Not as bad as the rain inclusivity videos but very much in the same vein.


----------



## SHalester (Aug 25, 2019)

FLKeys said:


> When did this start? Have not seen it yet, outside the videos they made us PLAY about 1.5-2 years ago or so.


think it is mostly calif drivers thanks to Prop 22. I watched played fast fwded them just so I could go online.


----------



## HonoluluHoku (Jul 2, 2019)

No


----------



## Hexonxonx (Dec 11, 2019)

Not yet. I have ten more days to watch them.


----------



## FLKeys (Dec 27, 2018)

SHalester said:


> think it is mostly calif drivers thanks to Prop 22. I watched played fast fwded them just so I could go online.


Must be rolling from the West coast to the East cost as i see a Denver driver has got the email to watch them.


----------



## guano (Aug 27, 2020)

ColonyMark said:


> Have you seen the required Uber safety videos?


I atch them daily they are so entertaining and usefull...


----------



## Billd18037 (May 6, 2021)

ColonyMark said:


> Have you seen the required Uber safety videos?


It was painless!


----------



## reg barclay (Nov 3, 2015)

Seamus said:


> FIFY


Some day, the app may have the technology to make sure drivers watch them.


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

reg barclay said:


> Some day, the app may have the technology to make sure drivers watch them.


GOD FORBID !


----------



## ColonyMark (Sep 26, 2019)

SHalester said:


> think it is mostly calif drivers thanks to Prop 22. I watched played fast fwded them just so I could go online.


I had to watch in Dallas. They’re basically saying don’t talk very much to passengers because you might offend them. Don’t fart!


----------



## Hexonxonx (Dec 11, 2019)

I just realized I never watched them and I don't see the reminder to watch them anymore.


----------

